# Has anyone done a MBA



## Estoril-5

As the title says, has anyone done a Masters of Business Administration (MBA)?

was it worth while or not worth the hassle?

has it landed you a job or not really?

Just curious, any tips, comments, annecdotes welcome :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I'm toying with the idea of applying for one so it's funny you should write this thread.


----------



## lowejackson

My wife has a MBA and I am toying with the idea. Not sure if the qualification alone will help much these days but with the right mix of other things it could be good to have


----------



## Spoony

lowejackson said:


> My wife has a MBA and I am toying with the idea. Not sure if the qualification alone will help much these days but with the right mix of other things it could be good to have


This is the debate I'm having with myself


----------



## empsburna

It is on my list of things to do.


----------



## TOGWT

lowejackson said:


> My wife has a MBA and I am toying with the idea. Not sure if the qualification alone will help much these days but with the right mix of other things it could be good to have


I'd agree, an MBA coupled with another degree would be worthwhile. I would add that my other degree (PhD Chem) got me the job, the MBA erned me promotion as very few Engineers have an MBA so I think it gave me an edge


----------



## Estoril-5

how you guys thinking of funding it?

For example, University of Birmingham is £19,800 in total if you start this year.


----------



## Will_G

I was looking at doing it through OU as I've already done their Professional Certificate in Management course. The cost there is £16k but you pay as you go through the modules which isnt too bad


----------



## lowejackson

TOGWT said:


> I'd agree, an MBA coupled with another degree would be worthwhile. I would add that my other degree (PhD Chem) got me the job, the MBA erned me promotion as very few Engineers have an MBA so I think it gave me an edge


A PhD is what I would really like to do but in a general business setting it would not be that useful.

The OU is very expensive but it does have a superb reputation


----------



## Estoril-5

so 11 months on, has anyone started it, any regrets?

if all goes to plan i should be starting in October 2014.

Its just short of £21k at Bham Uni (Executive MBA).

asked one of my ex uni class mates and he scared me with all the things he had to study for on his 1 year MBA at Leeds Uni.

a lot of US people have regrets after finishing business school, have a google.


----------



## petemattw

IMO depends what are you work in and what other qualifications you have. I've toyed with the idea, done some research, spoken to various schools and decided against it for now. I'm a Chartered Management Accountant (CIMA) with a business degree and a computer science degree. Worked for some large organisations, currently Jaguar Land Rover and found that it's the areas and experience you gain that makes the difference. Push to work on the projects that will develop you and that is worth as much if not more than the theory gained from an MBA. For me to do an MBA I would want to know I'd be able to find a job paying me 30% more than I'm currently on and whilst I think the market is picking up again now, jobs like that are very scarce.

Let me know what you think when you've finished. Out of interest OP, what is your area of business expertise?


----------



## R0B

my mate is about to finish his next year, doing it at Kingston Uni at weekends over 2 years , think its pretty tough but he is doing well in it


----------



## apj0524

I did an Executive MBA at Bath over 2.5 years period some 15 years ago, the work load, a new born and the added stress of studying and working full time was really, really, difficult for me and the family, but I finished it, and I'm glad I did, because with out question it has helped my career. Maybe not to earn mega bucks, but has kept me in work when there have been redundancies, and has definitely given me the opportunity to work for long spells in Canada, China and Brazil with my family.

So my advice is do it, but beware of the strain it will put you and those around you under, do not expect mega bucks at the end (as if by magic) and select the Uni carefully! I looked at a number, and some, in my view, were more about the cash than the what a student got out of the MBA


----------



## Estoril-5

Start the MBA in a month, excited and nervous at the same time.

To the previous poster, I don't have any business specialist area, infact I don't have much at all.


----------



## empsburna

Good luck.
Still on my list!


----------



## MagpieRH

I considered this myself but having spoken to a fair few business people and friends who have one, they were once considered the qualification to have but they've now been watered down so much by being offered here, there and everywhere, they just don't carry the same weight, with the exception of a few particular providers.
I was advised that qualifications like CIMA (marketing) were more cost effective and offer more.

The MBA is now a way of making connections so from that point of view can be very useful, but you tend to need to have a decent business idea to start with


----------



## Estoril-5

on my third module now, loving all the info and understanding how buisnesses should be run!

very difficult to balance everything.

i now wake up at 5am everyday and get in 1 hour of study before getting ready for work.

i love the course, ok with assignments but hate exams.

first i wanted to do it cos i was interested and wanted to learn about business, now im going to make sure i benefit out of it at the end becuase im going to make sure the sacrifice pays off for me and my family.

if youre interested in buisness and think an mba will benefit you, go for it!


----------



## Estoril-5

Holy thread ressurection batman.

Finished last week!

Results will be out at the end of October!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Smanderson117

Good luck!


----------



## streaky

Hope you get what you want.


----------



## petemattw

Estoril-5 said:


> Holy thread ressurection batman.
> 
> Finished last week!
> 
> Results will be out at the end of October!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


what was the topic for your final dissertation? I'm due to start my final year next month and need to consider my research proposal....


----------



## Estoril-5

petemattw said:


> what was the topic for your final dissertation? I'm due to start my final year next month and need to consider my research proposal....


Mine was "the affects of perceived low organisational trust (impersonal) on employee engagement in the context of a corporate merger and acquisition"

Do you have any idea for yours

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## petemattw

Estoril-5 said:


> Mine was "the affects of perceived low organisational trust (impersonal) on employee engagement in the context of a corporate merger and acquisition"
> 
> Do you have any idea for yours
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Not a scooby at present. I am thinking something about wellbeing in the workplace, but i'm not sure....


----------



## Estoril-5

Two tips 

1. Start asap as the literature review and reading will take an age

2. Do something your interested in, otherwise you will lose interest early on

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Estoril-5

It's official.

MBA with distinction 

Now to start looking for some career moves!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Estoril-5 said:


> It's official.
> 
> MBA with distinction
> 
> Now to start looking for some career moves!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congratulations, hope it opens many doors for you. Let us know!


----------



## FJ1000

Having seen a couple of mates do this around work and family, it's one hell of an achievement - well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petemattw

Estoril-5 said:


> It's official.
> 
> MBA with distinction
> 
> Now to start looking for some career moves!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congratulations! I've deffered my final year by 6 months as i'm too busy to dedicate the time it demands. Fancy letting me have a copy of your final diss


----------



## Derekh929

Estoril-5 said:


> It's official.
> 
> MBA with distinction
> 
> Now to start looking for some career moves!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congrats , here is to the future prosperity


----------



## LeeH

My wife is just finishing hers, it looks tough. 

I don’t think me personally would scrape a pass let alone a distinction!

Well done OP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Estoril-5

petemattw said:


> Congratulations! I've deffered my final year by 6 months as i'm too busy to dedicate the time it demands. Fancy letting me have a copy of your final diss


If it wasn't company confidential I would have.

I found reading my supervisors past posters helped me in structuring my dissertation in a manner he would have written, don't know if it helped but it makes it easier reading for him/her.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

